# عظمه الأم



## النهيسى (15 مارس 2021)

وراء كل قديس عظيم، أم عظيمة 
ما أعظم الأم اللي قلبها متّكل على الله و مهتم بخلاص بيتها​


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2021)

النهيسى قال:


> وراء كل قديس عظيم، أم عظيمة
> ما أعظم الأم اللي قلبها متّكل على الله و مهتم بخلاص بيتها​


كلام سليم
شكراااااااااااا اخى الغالى 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## النهيسى (29 مارس 2021)

*شكرا اختنا العزيزه 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------

